# where to buy 58.4mm tamper for vst basket??



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

What the title said!!?









Most the online suppliers seem to only have the 58mm found a link on here to a seller on eBay in the US that sells them on eBay! But am sure there must be some nice ones available in the UK (nice but don't cost the earth please


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Made By Knock do a 58.35 which is a pretty good fit, otherwise your best bet might be a Torr from coffeechap but they're a bit more pricey.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

http://Www.coffeehit.co.uk have a reg barber at 58.35. Again not exactly a bargain, but probably a bit cheaper than torr.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Just checked out knock. Pretty hard to beat!!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm very happy with my knock tamper and it's a very good fit.

Peter is a champ too, the first tamper I got had some issues with the grain on the handle.

He had a new one in the post the next day and even emailed me about 2 weeks later to see how I was doing with it.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. Just checked out knock too, certainly look great value!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the torr 58.4 tampers if you are interested and we get a cfuk discount, very highly regarded on here and beautifully finished.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Love my torr goldfinger. In a completely different league to the 58mm motta I had been using.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I have the torr 58.4 tampers if you are interested and we get a cfuk discount, very highly regarded on here and beautifully finished.


Would certainly be interested!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Reg Barber!

David

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ziobeege_72 said:


> http://Www.coffeehit.co.uk have a reg barber at 58.35. Again not exactly a bargain, but probably a bit cheaper than torr.


The reg barbers on coffee hit work out at £72 plus delivery for a bubinga, the torrs work out at 42 euro for a bubinga or metal handle, or you could choose a different handle for extra. I think you might be comparing the cost of the gold finger, which is a much better tamper than the reg barber ( I own both)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I would add my endorsement to the Torr's. Great bits of kit, and they look gorgeous!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Likewise. I went from a Motta 58 m to a Torr 58.4 convex. It's a fantastic tamper with a great feel in the hand. Bought through Coffeechap at a great price.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a Torr, a Reg Barber and a Made By Knock. They are all good, but I prefer the Torr for both looks and feel. Factor in the lower price and they are much better value than the Reg Barber, if you get them at Coffeechap prices.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus one for the Torrs


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a made by knock VST and a Reg Barber. The Torr I have seen is nicer than both of mine (I don't know which one though).

I recently however bought for my brother in law from this site:

http://www.coffeecomplements.com

Who will make you anything you want if you can draw it! This worked out well as he had some weird size he needed (I forget why). If you don't fancy the full custom they will also do a base to any size with the 'standard' handles they have. Very happy with both tampers. I didn't have them shipped here though but to a US address. The thing I like is the curved based and shape options.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Like many others I too have 2 Knock tampers a 58mm Heft with beech handle, a 58.35mm Heft with black base and walnut handle and a Torr Zebrnao wood XS handled 58.4mm convex base.

I find myself reaching for the Torr most often at the moment, the finish on the handles from both Knock and Torr are very good with a slight edge going to Torr and the finish on the Torr base just feels so good.

In my opinion you can't go wrong with either of them but if funds allow it go for a Torr 58.4mm convex, as currently Knock do not make a convex base.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, a Torr 58.4 convex looks to be the favorite so far


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for the Torr too


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

I am in the reg barber camp I must say. I have the bubinga classic torr and the reg 45mm bought a few years ago for my ponte vecchio Lusso. The reg became my go to tamper. I preferred the heftier, chunkier base on the reg and the shaft to base connection was far more elegant on the reg as well.

Granted, I am comparing the reg to one of the cheaper torrs available for a small base. I have no doubt the more expensive torrs (not just the goldfinger - there are a number of other torrs at or more the reg price) out reg the reg, but I am slightly surprised at the blanket "torr is better" opinion. The base model torrs I don't think they are.

End of the day I think it is splitting hairs. They are all bloody nice tampers and a good bit of bling


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

ziobeege_72 said:


> I am in the reg barber camp I must say. I have the bubinga classic torr and the reg 45mm bought a few years ago for my ponte vecchio Lusso. The reg became my go to tamper. I preferred the heftier, chunkier base on the reg and the shaft to base connection was far more elegant on the reg as well.
> 
> Granted, I am comparing the reg to one of the cheaper torrs available for a small base. I have no doubt the more expensive torrs (not just the goldfinger - there are a number of other torrs at or more the reg price) out reg the reg, but I am slightly surprised at the blanket "torr is better" opinion. The base model torrs I don't think they are.
> 
> End of the day I think it is splitting hairs. They are all bloody nice tampers and a good bit of bling


To summarise;

Tampers going to tamp bro'.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you find that the preference for the torrs revolves around the deal that the forum members get with them, the cheapest torrs are not nice, however the stock base, of which there are four variants are where the members have chosen. The cheapest version is different, butt the four bases are a stock price, the only difference in price is the handle that is chosen. The stock torr base with a stock handle is only 42 euro, the reg barber is double that, hence the preference.

Torr premium tampers are either the goldfinger range, or the titanium coated stock bases, but stock bases none the less here are some photos to show the differences, including my reg barber American curve.

















Apologies for the quality of the photos

I have also shown the l1 button tamper in the second photo with the torr goldfinger titanium and plan2convex titanium.

Unfortunately I am smitten with the titanium series and these are comparable to reg barber prices, except the goldfinger which is a lot more, but is absolutely worth it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> To summarise;
> 
> Tampers going to tamp bro'.


Just some look and feel nicer than others


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I've a made by knock and a torr. The made by knock really are good for the price however the torr has the better feel and just looks a more polished product (though are slightly higher in price)


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Indeed. You don't buy reg, torr, knocks etc because of sensible sane logic. It is all about 'handfeel' and bling. Completely unnecessary and yet utterly essential!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> +1 for the Torr too


+2 for the Torr.

I've also got a knock which has been relegated to the weight for my grinder chute (no bean hopper for me)


----------



## Vikki (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All, I'm just starting out and wondering which tamper to buy to fit the silvia standard 58mm baskets. Reading all of your views have been really helpful. Forgive me for my ignorance but can anyone explain why choose a curved base of a flat base?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will try,

A curve base creates a slightly better seal as it pushes more coffee to the edges thus making it thicker at the point where it is most vulnerable to channelling which is down the edge of the basket. If you nutate then you should really be using a convex as it's impact on the coffee bed is softer and improves the resulting shot. Some of it will just come down to plain preference, VST advise a flat tamp, but I seem to get more consistent extractions from my curve based tampers with a VST.


----------



## Vikki (Sep 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I will try,
> 
> A curve base creates a slightly better seal as it pushes more coffee to the edges thus making it thicker at the point where it is most vulnerable to channelling which is down the edge of the basket. If you nutate then you should really be using a convex as it's impact on the coffee bed is softer and improves the resulting shot. Some of it will just come down to plain preference, VST advise a flat tamp, but I seem to get more consistent extractions from my curve based tampers with a VST.


 Thank you coffeechap, I have a better understanding now. I don't have a VST basket, do you recommend I invest in one, or shall I practice with the original Sylvia v3 baskets first. I shall definitely invest in a new tamper though, lots of favouritism towards Torr tampers which is tempting me!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I will try,
> 
> A curve base creates a slightly better seal as it pushes more coffee to the edges thus making it thicker at the point where it is most vulnerable to channelling which is down the edge of the basket. If you nutate then you should really be using a convex as it's impact on the coffee bed is softer and improves the resulting shot. Some of it will just come down to plain preference, VST advise a flat tamp, but I seem to get more consistent extractions from my curve based tampers with a VST.


Coffeechap let us know how to order the Torr







thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No probs will do


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a simple Knock VST tamper and it fits like a glove with my VST basket. It is also important for me to support UK industry and manufacturers where I can.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Torr tamper has arrived very pleased with it! Thanks coffeechap. One less excuse for my poor espresso attempts


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Milsey, that's a nice cup, what make is it. Looks really thick walled


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Torr Palisander Classic arrived today. 58.4mm, went for Plan 2 convex base. Very nice piece of kit many thanks coffeechap.

View attachment 4109


Shown here next to a 58mm Motta


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Good to see the secret weapons arrived. How are you finding it?

It looks lovely by the way.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Daren said:


> Good to see the secret weapons arrived. How are you finding it?
> 
> It looks lovely by the way.


Very nice fit in palm of hand. Chunkier top to the handle and slightly taller than the motta. 10g lighter. Should be a nice fit for my vst basket and will be trying it out shortly.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Very nice fit in palm of hand. Chunkier top to the handle and slightly taller than the motta. 10g lighter. Should be a nice fit for my vst basket and will be trying it out shortly.


 It certainly will be a much better fit in the VST! .4 makes a lot of difference


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

kikapu said:


> It certainly will be a much better fit in the VST! .4 makes a lot of difference


Thanks yes agreed:good:. Huge improved fit compared to my 58mm motta. Sits nicely in relation to top of vst basket and much easier to check level puck then with the motta which has a chamfered top to base.


----------



## brianj (May 19, 2014)

hi coffechap, are you still selling these and are both flat and convex bottom types available?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

brianj said:


> hi coffechap, are you still selling these and are both flat and convex bottom types available?


There is a torr thread going on elsewhere on the forum have a look not here for what is available currently...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes and yes !!!!!


----------

